# Silver Nitrate Sticks



## tarync13 (May 15, 2017)

One of my providers was performing a well woman exam and she treated a cervical polyp with silver nitrate. I am wondering what cpt code could be used to bill this. The closet think I can find is 57510 "Cautery of cervix; electro or thermal". Would this be appropriate?


----------



## CodingKing (May 15, 2017)

I believe this code requires use of a device vs just using the stick through speculum but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## csperoni (May 15, 2017)

*57510 not appropriate*

57510 specifies "electro or thermal".  Silver nitrate is a chemical reaction.  I could not find anything in the cervix section that would apply here.  My personal opinion is that if it was a quick 30 second procedure, I would just include it in the office visit.  If the provider feels it was a significant separate procedure, I would use unlisted and value it as a little higher than 57061 (which would be the code if it was vaginal).  Maybe 140% of 57061.  
FYI - if it was not a polyp, but granulation tissue (such as postop), then 17250 would be appropriate.


----------

